# Ferguson 3pt



## Treeman146 (Jun 13, 2020)

I own a Ferguson TO20, which has been very dependable over the years.








About 5 years ago the 3pt hydraulics stopped working. Last year, I







finally got around to fixing it. After draining the oil and taking it apart, found out the pump was broken. I found a replacement pump from a junked tractor, and installed it. 3pt now operates only if the top link is not used. I have adjusted the draft spring every which way with no results. Since everything worked correctly before the old pump broke, is there an adjustment I need to make on the replacement pump to make this operate correctly?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
That sure is a nice tractor! You should place it in our 'TRACTORS" area for all to enjoy. If you want help with the tractor, the brand specific forum is the best place.
We have a manual for it in our "MANUALS" area, if you need one.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Do the lift arms go up without an implement on it?


----------



## Treeman146 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Do the lift arms go up without an implement on it?


Yes, they do. As long as I don't hook up the top link, everything works.


----------



## Treeman146 (Jun 13, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> That sure is a nice tractor! You should place it in our 'TRACTORS" area for all to enjoy. If you want help with the tractor, the brand specific forum is the best place.
> We have a manual for it in our "MANUALS" area, if you need one.


The TO20 in the picture is not mine, just a pic of a TO20, as I don't have a pic of mine. However, the Farmall M with the cable winch on is mine


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We'll take it!! Put 'er there!! Don't forget to tell us a little about it!!


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

There is a possibility that it could be in the set up of the top cover. There is a series of "how to" videos on you tube. Just do a search and input Ferguson TO20.


----------



## Treeman146 (Jun 13, 2020)

Brad Schuchard said:


> There is a possibility that it could be in the set up of the top cover. There is a series of "how to" videos on you tube. Just do a search and input Ferguson TO20.


OK, thanks, I'll check that out.


----------

